# Erro ao compilar o Kernel no Gentoo 2016.

## Xinitrc

Livecd linux # make && make modules_install

arch/x86/Makefile:133: stack-protector enabled but compiler support broken

Makefile:659: Cannot use CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR: -fstack-protector not supported by compiler

scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig

arch/x86/Makefile:133: stack-protector enabled but compiler support broken

Makefile:659: Cannot use CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR: -fstack-protector not supported by compiler

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CC      kernel/bounds.s

kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

 /*

 ^

make[1]: *** [Kbuild:45: kernel/bounds.s] Error 1

make: *** [Makefile:993: prepare0] Error 2

O que tenho que fazer para corrigir o problema?

----------

## Xinitrc

Resolvido,estava executando no virtualbox e reiniciei e escolhi x86 somente.

----------

